# CarolineR's first 4999 !!!



## Punky Zoé

_Elle est tellement rapide notre Caroline ! Mais on a enfin réussi à l’arrêter dans sa course folle !!!    

4999 messages et pas un de plus !  _

_Mais, au fait, son 4999eme post c’est celui-ci, celui-là ou tous les autres ? _​ 
_Déjà toute Junior(e) ...

_​ _(Et je garde les preuves   , sans trucage) , la preuve:_

Aujourd'hui, 10h33 
carolineR
Senior Member

Date d'inscription: mai 2006
Localisation: Indian Ocean
Native of: France
Âge: 55
Messages: *4 999 *
*Re: what motivated him to write his fables?* 
I' d say "Quelles étaient ses motivations lorsqu'il écrivait ses fables ?"
or :
"qu'est-ce qui l'a poussé à écrire ses fables ?"
both "pousser" and "motiver" work I think 
…
23/07/2006, 08h56 
carolineR 
Senior Member

Date d'inscription: mai 2006
Localisation: Indian Ocean
Native of: France
Âge: 55
Messages: *4 999 *
*Re: to have a head like a sieve* 
Certes. Il n'empêche que je ne suis pas trop d'accord avec Atilf (excusez du peu !) Si on me dit que j'ai une cervelle d'oiseau, je me vexe tout net. Si on me dit que j'ai une tête de linotte, Alzeimher aidant, j'acquiesce... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





08/05/2006, 19h36 
Senior Member

Date d'inscription: mai 2006
Localisation: Indian Ocean
Native of: France
Âge: 55
Messages: *4 999 *
*Re: Someone in their twenties* 
It seems to me in English it means someone who is between 20 and 29 ; whereas in French “il/elle a une vingtaine d'années” means he/she is anything between 18 and 22 = he/she's about 20.
The equivalement phrase in French would therefore be "il/elle a entre 20 et 30 ans.”


_Je parierais qu’elle a eu une vie antérieure… et qu’elle ressemble à ça 

Ne change pas Caroline, surtout ne change pas!!!

__Happy 4999th !!!  (for the moment) _​_
PZ

 P.S. ça y est la barre des 5000 est atteinte (ouf!) - merci Karine  
_


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

C'est super d'avoir quelqu'un comme toi dans ce forum Caro ! Trustable à donf avec tes posts toujours pertinents et de qualité. 
Oui, une touche d'humour en plus, ce qui ne nuit pas, bien au contraire ! 

 Dessin envoyé en PM. 

P.S. : Attention, garde-toi d'oublier le prénom d'Alz*h*eimer, mais aussi son nom !


----------



## RocketGirl

GAHH!!! Punky Zoé you are a cheater . I was waiting and watching and I saw that CarolineR oh so terribly teased us all yesterday, ending the day with 4999 posts. But today, as of right now, she sits at 5000!!!!!!!!!!!

Caroline you are amazing. Thanks for 5000 wonderful posts to a woman who lives in the middle of the ocean!!

Thanks for correcting my every mistake ... I truly appreciate it, and I have progressed majorly in French thanks in huge part to you.

YIPEEEE for Caroline !!!!


----------



## Nunty

[whine] I wanted to start this thread![/whine]
Thank you, Caroline, for every single one of your lucid, helpful and kind posts. Thank you for all the help you have given me personally. I am so happy to be a member of the forum that boasts you as a member!


----------



## geve

C'est quoi, ton secret, pour arrêter le décompte des posts ? Ça marche aussi pour les années ??

Bon, trêve de plaisanteries : je ne suis pas là pour te jeter des fleurs, moi. C'est un forum sérieux, ici, on a autre chose à faire que de faire ami-ami hein. Non, moi, ce que je veux, c'est donner un conseil de santé publique. Car en toute chose, la modération a du bon. Vous verrez comme ça vous fera du bien !

Je te dis quand même merci et félicitations pour ce cinquième posti si vite arrivé, malgré tes efforts pour le cacher !


----------



## LV4-26

J'espère que vous m'avez-mis une petite coupe de côté. Sans ça, c'est pas grave, je boirai du Coca. 

Joyeux postive, Caroline.
J-M


----------



## carolineR

ça?
*Punky*, non, franchement, sans façon 
Pas davantage ça, d’ailleurs  … hélas
Ni ça non plus…
Je vais tâcher de rester comme je suis, merci *Zoé* 

…Loïc… Anis… Anaïs … Eloi … Alain… c’est quoi, déjà le prénom d’  Alzhzimer, *Karine* ? 

Ah *Rocket* and *Geve*, this is my secret weapon : I can stop all  meters  : such is my will power.
Mistakes ? What mistakes can I correct where RocketGirl is concerned ? :confused :
Et non, Geve, ça ne marche pas pour l’âge, la preuve 

So Punks are quicker than Nunks, then 
… But who can be sweeter than our very own *NunTranslator* ? Love, Claire

Merci *Jean-Michel*, discret, mais fidèle au poste, le coca ?!  à la main,  et les pieds fermement ancrés au N49*5.87 W0*21.16
*Merci mes fidèles* ​


----------



## Nicomon

Désolée du retard... je ne voulais pas arriver à la fête les mains vides. 

Comme geve n'a pas voulu te jeter de fleurs  j'étais allée te cueillir ce bouquet d'iris. On m'a dit d'ailleurs qu'ils avaient été créés spécialement en ton honneur.  


Bravo Caroline, pour ce 5e postiversaire! ​


----------



## edwingill

Better late than never It must be  the Indian Ocean air that enables her to provide such clear thinking in her responses to threads. Félicitations Caroline 4,999 fois!


----------



## carolineR

*Nicomon*, je n'avais jamais vu tant d'iris d'un seul coup ! Merci ! 
the Indian Ocean air, *Edwingill* ? or ... just a lot of hot air ? I truly wonder


----------



## mickaël

Bravo Caroline 
Ne change pas, reste comme tu es, c'est parfait.


----------



## emma42

Cinq milles félicitations, Caroline!
Tu es toujours gentille, intelligente et efficace
Emma
​


----------



## 94kittycat

WOW! 5K!!!!! That's incredible... keep up all the awesome work, Caroline! Thanks for all your help!! Congratulations!


----------



## carolineR

Merci *mickaël*, forero  discret et assidu, toujours fidèle au poste 

*Emma 42*, finally turned 43, I see  No doubt you’ll shoot down the next difficulties you meet thanks to the word-reference forum 

Hope I can help you soon *94Kittycat*, thank you for encouraging me.


----------



## linguist786

Bravo Caroline!

Pourquoi tu as changé ta location a "Indian Ocean"? - tu n'es pas fière d'être réunnionaise? 

La Réunion - *dreams*


----------



## carolineR

linguist786 said:


> Pourquoi tu as changé ta location a "Indian Ocean"? - tu n'es pas fière d'être réunnionaise?


Super-gentil de t'être arrêté, *Linguist* ! quelle nouvelle langue as-tu appris pendant cette longue absence ?  Réunionnaise ? qui ça ? moi ?  non,non, j'ai l'ADSL sur mon radeau au beau milieu des flots


----------

